
Energy harvester collects energy from sunlight and raindrops - tech_timc
https://phys.org/news/2018-03-energy-harvester-sunlight-raindrops.html
======
nathan_long
Upvoted for the idea alone. The force of raindrops hitting roofs is currently
wasted. I don't know if it's enough to be useful, but I love the concept of
harvesting it.

